# hkskyline's 2018 exploring Hong Kong



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Every time I fly out or back to Hong Kong, I'm always scrambling at my seat hoping for good weather. I have been lucky these past few years with some decent aerials flying over the city.























































Quarry Bay is being progressively developed as an alternative to the expensive rents in Central district. A new skyscraper has appeared lately with good harbour views. The waterfront area has also been improved but the hot summer weather is a major deterrent for visitors.




























Meanwhile, parts of these waterfront lands remain wasted. This is possibly because there is a highway right behind it, so if they build more residentials, the noise problem could get very annoying. <p>




























There is another reason for visitors to come here. A retired fireboat is on display along the waterfront park. The Alexander Grantham went into service in 1953 and retired in 2002.























































Across the harbour, the less aesthetic Kowloon Bay / Kwun Tong alternative CBD is taking shape. Its more industrial history makes that part of town far harder to beautify.



















Hong Kong Island still has a lot of old residential blocks that are quite imposing and offer interesting photography opportunities.























































Heading back to Central, you don't have to be a millionnaire client or a rich tourist to enjoy skyline views. The Hong Kong Monetary Authority has an exhibition area on the 55th floor of Two IFC where you can head to the windows and glare at the density.














































Then head to the nearby City Gallery to see a scale model of what this old CBD will look like after reclamation and construction works finish.



















The Museum of Coastal Defence occupies an old fort that had a strategic position at the eastern entrance to the harbour. While there are lots of military equipment on display, it is also a wonderful place to enjoy the views.


















































































During colonial times, British soldiers were quite unaccustomed to the hot and humid climate here. They were also bored as the French and Russian military threats never materialized.










The torpedo was never fired out of here in anger either.










Hong Kong's fishing heritage is still alive and well in these typhoon shelters. 



















With these boats come the temples that protect the fishermen at sea.























































For more photos, visit my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/hongkong.htm


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful photos! There's just a whole lot of stuff to discover in Hong Kong. I can't wait to revisit and check out the Museum of Coastal Defence. I didn't know about the 2IFC views. Last time I was there, I only had the chance to view the city from the viewing deck at Central Plaza, and Victoria Peak, of course.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Hong Kong  :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The 1.6 km Ping Shan Heritage Trail debuted in 1993 linking several landmarks across historical villages in the northwest New Territories. Ping Shan was an important stronghold for the Tang clan, whose ancestors came from Jiangxi province during the Song Dynasty, and settled in this area in the 12th century. The clan built 3 walled and 6 other villages, including ancestral halls, temples, and study halls.

Just outside Tin Shui Wai railway station is Tsui Sing Lau Pagoda. Built more than 600 years ago, the hexagonal structure was originally located by the bay to ward off evil spirits and flooding as well as give luck to clan members taking the imperial civil service exams.



















The Shrine of the Earth God is a typical feature in Chinese villages to worship for protection.










A short walk away, Sheung Cheung Wai was a walled village dating from 200 years ago. The layout was symmetrical with rows of houses enclosed inside. The moat has since been filled in, and many redevelopments have taken place.
































































The Tang Ancestral Hall was built 700 years ago and was restored in 1990. It is still used by the clan to worship their ancestors, hold important meetings and festivities. Outside, the courtyard guarded the hall with small cannons.














































The village is still populated today but looks more like a modern lowrise town than an ancient walled village.




























Kun Ting Study Hall was built in 1870 for both education and ancestral worship. It was used as a police station when the British occupied the area in 1899.









































































Ching Shu Hin is just next to the study hall and was used as a guesthouse. It was richly decorated to impress visitors with carved panels, murals, plastic mouldings, and more.





































_The full set : https://www.globalphotos.org/hk-pingshan.htm _


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos from one of my world favourite cities! Wish the weather was as good during my visit.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The southern shores of Hong Kong Island are home to a number of beaches just a short bus ride from the business district. Deep Water Bay is the first major beach on the bus route to Stanley. It has a large BBQ area overlooking the water.














































There is a seaside promenade that links Deep Water Bay with the more popular Repulse Bay beach further south.









































































The crescent-shaped Repulse Bay beach is surrounded by expensive upscale residential buildings. It is well-equipped to handle visitors with changing rooms, showers, and shark prevention nets.














































_More : https://www.globalphotos.org/hk-repulsebay.htm _


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The area around Wan Chai's Star Street, Moon Street, Sun Street, and Wing Fung Street is not only a quiet residential area, but also a popular dining destination with upscale bars and unique restaurants.

















































































































































_More : http://www.globalphotos.org/hk-wanchai2.htm _


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Severe Typhoon Mangkhut lashed Hong Kong on Sep 16, 2018, with the Observatory hoisting the highest No. 10 warning for some 10 hours. The storm packed winds of up to 189 km/h and gusts of up to 256 km/h as it passed about 100 km south of the city.

Heng Fa Chuen on the eastern part of Hong Kong Island was one of the worst hit with storm surges and winds damaging the waterfront promenade.



















































































































































































































































































































More storm damage photos on my website : https://www.globalphotos.org/hk-storm.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Jamia Mosque was built in 1849 as the city's first mosque. Today, its entrance is just off the escalator. It was expanded in 1915 and still has a quiet courtyard where kids play as the parents pray and socialize.
































































Midlevels is an upscale residential district along the hillsides facing the financial district. To make it easier for residents to get to and from work, an 800m-long covered escalator system ascends 135m from Central. 













































































































_More on my website : https://www.globalphotos.org/hk-midlevels02.htm _


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

39 Conduit Road was a controversial residential project. The developer's offices were raided by police over complaints of unfair and fake transactions to artificially inflate prices. At the time, the top floor duplex was sold for HKD $439 million, the world's most expensive per square foot, but the sale was never completed. The media revealed multiple buyers were companies from the British Virgin Islands who used the same law firm, which was very unusual.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Despite Hong Kong's reputation as a densely-packed city, there are still many small rural villages with plenty of green space and hiking trails. 









































































Some of these villages are abandoned and nature is slowly reclaiming the land.






























































































































































































More on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/hk-laichiwo.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hong Kong :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! beautiful...I like those shots of *off the beaten path*....the other side of Hongkong..
and I assume my younger brother is enjoying his 2-day visit there.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shatin was once a small village before the government turned it into a new suburb. Tsang Tai Uk is one of the original settlements that has been preserved. Built in 1847, it is home to a Hakka family, the Tsang clan. Guard towers rise on the village's 4 corners to keep an eye on menacing pirates.












































































































































































More : https://www.globalphotos.org/hk-shatin2.htm


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Ma Tau Kok Animal Quarantine Depot is the only pre-war cattle slaughterhouse left in the city. Built in 1908, its use ended in 1999 and a revitalization project turned the facility into an artists' village.























































The 13 Streets neighbourhood is distinct with animals being part of each street's name. The decrepit buildings were originally built in 1958-1961 and is now home to a vibrant South Asian community thanks to its affordable rents. Next to it is a similarly decrepit area known as the 5 Streets, which include both industrial and residential buildings leading up to the waterfront.






















































































































_More on my website : https://www.globalphotos.org/hk-tokwawan.htm _


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sharp Island is part of the UNESCO Global Geopark and is a popular trip out of Sai Kung. Numerous kaito/ferries make the 2km journey to the island, which is famous for the natural sand levee (tombolo) to neighbouring Kiu Tau island. Visiting shortly after Super Typhoon Mangkhut hit, the damage to the island's facilities was quite evident, and many tree branches and garbage littered the beach.
































































In the late afternoon, hordes of tourists were out conquering the low tide. As the rocks are wet and slippery, wear appropriate foot gear.









































































These pineapple rocks are created by erosion that leads to irregular cracks.



















_More on my website : https://www.globalphotos.org/hk-sharp.htm
_


----------

